# Best rocket stove for cooking ?



## preventec47 (May 12, 2014)

I am having a heck of a hard time picking out the best rocket stove for use in any emergency in the future.
I see a lot for sale, and most seem to be about the 5 gallon metal paint can size. Some are stainless steel
which seems like a good idea for longevity but is is still too difficult to choose.
Anyone with first hand experience with more than one in a way that they can compare or have any other
strong suggestions ? I am only interested in the larger stoves to be used in a permanent location and not
the super small camping or hikeing stoves that are to be carried with you.

Scott in Atlanta


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forum from Minnesota. I believe there was a thread about rocket stoves here. I don't remember off hand which one Inor and I have. So try a search for the thread.


----------



## Dogsrule (Mar 28, 2014)

I like to think out of the box a little .... So personally I would get a SS Charcoal Chimney Starter.

Here is what I am talking about.
Amazon.com : Charcoal Companion Stainless Steel Chimney Charcoal Starter : Patio, Lawn & Garden

They also make collapsible ones, but this one isn't SS.
Amazon.com : Kingsford KST40 Collapsible Chimney Starter : Charcoal Starters : Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## FXPrepper (May 13, 2014)

Kelly Kettle and Camp Chef Pro 60 for me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've heard good things about the Silverfire products of stoves but there are a couple more in the 125 range that might fit your needs. I'll look for a link. 
https://www.practicalpreppers.com/online-shop/cooking-solutions/silverfire-hunter-detail-view


----------



## Dogsrule (Mar 28, 2014)

FXPrepper said:


> Kelly Kettle and Camp Chef Pro 60 for me.


I've got the Kelly Kettle and the cook set, but after hearing stories I stopped cooking with mine. I'll cook while heating water but that is it. That kettle isn't really made for cooking. I know nothing about the Camp Chef Pro 60.

But ever since I posted my first post here everywhere I go have charcoal starters in the ads! That freaking Amazon!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Dogsrule said:


> I've got the Kelly Kettle and the cook set, but after hearing stories I stopped cooking with mine. I'll cook while heating water but that is it. That kettle isn't really made for cooking. I know nothing about the Camp Chef Pro 60.
> 
> But ever since I posted my first post here everywhere I go have charcoal starters in the ads! That freaking Amazon!


Use ADBlockPlus!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We have a SilverFire. I tested it out last winter on one of the many sub-zero days we had. It worked great! I recommend it highly.


----------



## preventec47 (May 12, 2014)

No doubt they have done a good job marketing and designing the SilverFire stove but I would not own one that requires you to lift
the cook pot to insert more wood fuel as you are cooking. Thusly I am looking at several of the other Rocket Type cook stoves.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thus...why bother to ask others? Fell free to do your own research.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

They are rather easy to make with minimal tools...






This also looks nice:


----------

